# Milkshake Liquids Reviews



## Hooked (15/4/18)

*Milkshake Liquids – Secret Menu/Wake Up Wake Up*

Flavour Description: a warm fluffy glazed doughnut dipped into a cup of joe

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg *Nic Salts*
Mod: Pico
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment:

Firstly, I was surprised that nic salts had been used, although it's only a 3mg strength. It's the first time that I've come across low-strength nic salts. There are those who say that nic salts have a strange taste. I didn't experience any strange taste, but then, I don't with high-strength nic salts either.

As @KZOR said in his You Tube review, there is not the slightest hint of coffee, but the doughnut … ohhhhhh the doughnut … ! It tastes exactly like a real doughnut and it is absolutely delicious! It’s a very rich juice though – not overly sweet, just rich. I vaped a 4ml tank and it was a bit too much. For me, a 2ml tank will be just fine. 

Would I buy this juice again: No, because it makes me want to rush out in search of real doughnuts!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (15/4/18)

Hooked said:


> *Milkshake Liquids – Secret Menu/Wake Up Wake Up*
> 
> Flavour Description: a warm fluffy glazed doughnut dipped into a cup of joe
> 
> ...


This juice doesn’t use Nic Salts... not that I’ve seen lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (15/4/18)

Jengz said:


> This juice doesn’t use Nic Salts... not that I’ve seen lol



@Jengz @Halfdaft Customs In the blurb it says "Wake Up Wake Up (Salt Nicotine)"
https://www.tastycloud.co.za/products/secretmenuwakeupwakeup


----------

